# Jaguar's ADA 60-P ~ Conquered the Cyano!



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

TANK: ADA 60-P (17 gallon)
SUBSTRATE: Aqua Soil New Amazonia, no additives
FILTRATION: Eheim Ecco 2234
LIGHTS: 12 3w Cree XPG LEDs, cool white, dimmable, 8 hrs a day on a dawn/dusk cycle
CO2: Pressurized, 5lb cylinder, Victor VTS-250C, Burkert 6011, Fabco Air NV-55 - currently NOT FUNCTIONING!

Scape will be very lush and natural, lots of leaves, texture, mostly green with a splash of red.

FAUNA: 7 Harlequin Rasboras, 7 Cardinal Tetras, a couple guppies and some pond snails, may add some snails/ottos/amanos later on when I have a bit more money!
Plants so far:

Narrow leaf Java fern
Peacock moss
Anubias nana
E. tenellus
L. repens
Rotala rotundifolia
Various crypts (wendtii red/green, parva)
Aponogeton undulatus
heteranthera zosterifolia (stargrass)
ammania gracilis
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' (sunset hygro)
hygrophila salicifolia

Manzanita woodscape, plants will be various crypts, crispus, vals, cyperus helferi, tenellus, HC

Anyways here we go... Please forgive the crappy pictures, my camera from 2003 finally decided to die


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

HC at planting










HC at 3 weeks


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

like this... i also planing to make a led lighting. still waiting the heatsink ship from china. how bright is the xpg. compare to the xm-l


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't know, never seen the XML in person.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

HOOOOOLY MOLY. This tank has been a LONG work in progress. Basically, I bought myself the tank for Christmas and it sat there cooking some HC for 8 MONTHS. I was broke for so long, didn't want to fill a beautiful tank on an ugly stand, and it took me FOREVER to find someone to build me an ADA style stand. And then when I did find someone, it took him half of forever to build it too LOL. But here it is.......










More posts WILL be coming to this thread. I am not wasting any time filling this now.

Next stop, CO2 cylinder and something a bit nicer for the light bar. Lily pipes and all the bells and whistles eventually. But for now, I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Stand looks fantastic! Would you recommend the builder?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Going to be a nice one


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow I haven't been on in a while, sorry about that. I would recommend the builder. I mean the stand's not perfect but it's pretty darn good. Nice guy too.

I filled it not too long ago. No CO2, hoping my HC can survive in a low tech environment. It looks like it's doing good so far (been filled for about 3 weeks) but if not, I've still got a glass dish of some emersed stuff if I decide to use it again. Struggling a bit with cyano, just did a hydrogen peroxide treatment. Going to try a blackout next if that doesn't help, and then if that doesn't help I'll just get some Maracyn. Most of my plants died (including the downoi neven sent me  i loved the stuff)so it is woefully underplanted. All I really have left is standard and needle leaf java fern, some anubias nana, c. parva, wendii green/red, and some kind of rotala (probably rotundifolia) that is struggling to outgrow the cyano. There's a couple of pieces of e. tenellus, I'm hoping they hang on through the cyano and bounce back.

I am waiting for my only LFS that carries plants to move into their bigger building... hopefully they're getting bigger plant tanks so I can raid them more frequently


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, long story short, the tank took a crash dive with a cyano infestation... I got rid of that but it killed most of my HC. Then my CO2 regulator broke after 2 hours of use (PISSED) so my tank has seen better days. Nothing's grown at all.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Quick update. Tank still looks like crap, still got cyano, nothing's grown at all, regulator's still broken... but at least I've got fish now?


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

I disagree it looks great! That driftwood is really stunning. 

That's a burn about your reg, what broke? If your light is dimmable is knock it down a notch or two, at least until your co2 is going, it will also help w the cyano issue.

Great fish choices btw!


----------



## Rambo (Aug 26, 2012)

sorry to hear about the cyano...i had the same thing happen when i used dry start with ada soil after filling with water. a few things i did to try to get rid of it was to manually remove it but it kept coming back, so i increased water flow and it helped lots except the cyano kept appearing in other places. so eventually i gave up and used erythromycin at 200mg/15gal each day for 5 days and monitored ammonia. at any point when the ammonia started going up, 30% water change.

really like your tank. hope you get it back up with co2 soon! what do you do with the spatula?


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

My safety valve on the reg is broken, or maybe the whole reg is broken - unsure, still need to test it some more.

I used the spatula to level out the Aqua Soil 

I FINALLY conquered cyano. Without antibiotics. I did it. I am so happy. Dosing more phosphates made it go away like magic. It's been gone for over 2 weeks now.

Some progress pics:
At its worst - 12/8



















First big rescape 1/16 - killed the HC with H2O2, oops









2/7 Still some cyano (mostly on the wood, some thin stuff on the dirt)









Started dosing more P...










2/15 RESCAPE!










2/28 Cyano is GONE!




























3/3 And staying gone!









3/11 AWESOME!









Added a ton more plants tonight, more pics to come


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

More plants, you say..?

MORE PLANTS, I say!

Stems! Stems! 4 kinds of stems. 6 bunches. Total Pet here in Kelowna converted their saltwater tanks to plant tanks - manager gave me a discount. Cool!



















Nothing too fancy scape-wise, kinda want to wait for everything to open up and grow flat before I start trying to move it around - not a lot of room in there!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks great. Pretty cool to see the progression of your tank clearing up over that span of a month 
Time to add some rocks to the scape?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Its so nice!!! Motivating for sure 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


----------



## ngp (Feb 24, 2013)

The progression you have made, gives other starters like me more confidence....good to see.


ngp


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to see you've got it under control now. I've just started my 10g planted tank and am tweaking the lighting periods right now. I've just started dosing phosphates too in hope to avoid the cyanobacteria.

Good read, and great pics!


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh yeah... the change is incredible. I forgot to include pictures of it at its worst.... they are in the post now. I was soooo close to giving up, I had priced everything out and was so close to draining it and putting it up for sale... I'm so glad that I stuck it through now. Can't wait to get all these stems growing!  Wish my regulator wasn't broken!


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's a bit bigger FTS after a WC and glass clean today:










And a full shot of the tank/stand/light (forgot to take that little piece of wood out...)










Found a stowaway ramshorn snail and a LOT of guppy fry in there... gonna start pulling them out and putting them in a spare tank when they're big enough to net


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow. It's been a really long time since I've updated.

Tank took a dive to staghorn and cyano again. Fish got sick with columnaris. Most of them died. Tank's fishless, but I've managed to get it (somewhat) stable.

Dunno when I'm going to be able to replace my livestock. Also don't know if I'm ever going to be able to get my regulator fixed. $300 piece of scrap metal now...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Big fan of your LED set up! Rapid brand? Also, what did you do to kill the cyano?


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah it's a RapidLED solderless dimmable kit, I really like it too, I just need to get some kind of enclosure made for it.

Dosing more P made a huge difference. I still have cyano, but it's not all over everything like it used to be. Most of it is around the front of the tank on the HC.


----------

